# THE HORROR!! THE ***HORROR***!!!!!!



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

WARNING: You will want to _gouge __your eyes __out_ after watching this:

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/yogi-bear/trailers/11116426/

I'm not kidding; thank God I can touch-type or I wouldn't be able to warn you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 5, 2010)

Old.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 5, 2010)

YOGI BEAR. IN 3D. Wow. I mean, I actually like 3D, but how the fuck will it benefit this movie? In fact, how will anything benefit this movie? The only compliment I can give is that the bears are at least not as badly animated as they were in the old Hannah-Barbera cartoon, but they still look pretty horrifying in CGI.

But still, I'm so damn curious, I'll probably end up seeing this if there won't be anything else in the theaters when this movie shows up here.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> the bears are at least not as badly animated as they were in the old Hannah-Barbera cartoon, but they still look pretty horrifying in CGI.



Agreed - I hate Scooby Doo (& all his lame-ass clones, but that's another story) & never saw the live-action movies, but from the clips I've seen they did a halfway decent job of remodeling him from cheap H-B 2D animation into something reasonably believable in live-action. Not so Yogi - he and Boob look like something out of a bad acid trip. They're so grotesque the bear suits in the _Country Bear_ movie look 10 times better.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ, man! D:<

They're doin this with the Smurfs too


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Jesus Christ, man! D:<
> 
> They're doin this with the Smurfs too


 Why does Hollywood think that badly animated cartoons that were made several decades ago will work in live action form in this century, anyway? It's fucking stupid.


----------



## Machine (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Jesus Christ, man! D:<
> 
> They're doin this with the Smurfs too


WHAT.

Why the fuck do people do this?


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Jesus Christ, man! D:<
> 
> They're doin this with the Smurfs too



And the movie's set in New York City too! A month or so ago I passed by some film trucks & asked a guy what they were filming. When he told me it was the Smurfs I thought he was bullshitting me 'cause the actual movie was top secret or something. BTW Hank Azaria, who does a few voices on _The Simpsons _- 

Chief Wiggum / Moe Szyslak / Apu / Comic Book Guy / Others / Cletus /  Carl / Prof. Frink / Moe / Lou / Carl Carlson / Apu Nahasapeemapetilon /  Snake / Professor Frink / Kirk Van Houten / Bumblebee Man /  Superintendent Chalmers / Frink / Captain McCallister / Chalmers / Dr.  Nick / Old Jewish Man / The Sea Captain / Additional Voices / Dr. Nick  Riviera / Duffman / Various / Snake Jailbird / Director / Doug /  Drederick Tatum / Legs / Luigi / Man / Sea Captain / Ranger / Security  Guard / others / Akira / Clerk / Coach / Guard / Luigi Risotto /  Manager / Nick Riviera / Roger Meyers Jr. / Superintendant Chalmers /  Wiseguy / Announcer / Attendant / Auctioneer / Chief / Chief Clancy  Wiggum / Chuck / Coach Krupt / Cowboy / Disco Stu / Doctor / Donut Man /  Everyman / Exec #1 / Farmer / Fireman / Gabbo / General / Gunter /  Johnny Tightlips / Kirk / Kirk van Houten / Lawyer / Lenny / Man #1 /  Man #2 / Man #3 / Marv / Mayor Quimby / Moe Syzlak / Officer Lou / Pig /  Pilot / Prison Guard / Prof. John Frink / Pyro / Robber #2 / Sanjay /  Scientist #1 / Soldier #2 / Store Clerk / TV Announcer / Truck Driver /  Usher / Waiter / Wedding Usher / Wiggum / Worker / Yiddisha Guy / "After  Dark" Announcer / "La-Di-Da" Guard / "Larry Davies Experience" Guy #3 /  "Me Wantee" Announcer / "She'll want socks, too!" / "Springfield  Squares" Announcer / "Uh, in episode..." / "Why do bad things happen to  good people?" / 'Bart sucks!' people / 'Delivery Man' #1 / 'Landing  Strip' announcer / 'Love me!' / 'Me so litigious' / 'More tomato?' /  'Not a Doctor' / 'People Who Look Like Things' Host / 'ZZ Top' Rabbi /  Adult Class Principal / Aeroplane Mechanic / Agent #1 / Agent #3 / Agent  Malone / Agent Miller / Airplane Pilot / Ak / Al / Al Gumble / Alan /  Alive Character #1 / Alligator / Ambulence Driver / Amish Man / Amos /  Andy Warhol / Animal Control Man / Animal Shop Clerk / Announcer #1 /  Announcer in Homer's Dream / Annual Gift Man / Anti-theft Computer / Apu  Apu Nahasapeemapetilon / Apu Nahasapeemapetilan / Apu's Relative /  Arboretum Employee / Arcade Security #2 / Area 51-A Guard / Arnold /  Arthur Crandall / Asian dentist / Audience Member #1 / Australian with  Spoon / Award Show Host / Backstage Guard / Bag Boy #1 / Bag Boy #2 /  Bailiff / Bank Security Guard #1 / Bar Employee / Bart's Sprayed Voice /  Bartender / Baseball Announcer #2 / Baseball Game Announcer / Bashir's  Father / Bee-Keeper #1 / Beer Vendor / Bellhop / Ben Teamster / Bernie /  Bigger Brothers Commercial Voice-Over / Bill Gates / Bill Watson /  Blackbeard / Blackjack Dealer / Bob / Bob Hope / Bobby / Bobby Mindich /  Boomerang Man / Boss / Bottomless Boat Ride Guide / Bowler #12 / Bowler  #8 / Box Office Clerk / Boy Who Works at the Library / Brody McKenna /  Bruno Drondrick / Bruno Dundridge / Bum / Bum #2 / Bumblebbe Man /  Burly / Businessman / Cafeteria Worker / Camcorder Salesman /  Cameraman / Camp Policeman / Captain / Captain Kirk / Car / Car  Salesman / Car Stereo Salesman / Car Wash Cashier / Caricaturist /  Carstairs / Cashier / Casino Employee #1 / Casino Minister / Castro's  Associates / Cerk / Charlie / Chase / Chavez / Cheering croud / Cherry  Picker Guy / Chief on "Police Cops" / Chili Man / Chimp #2 / Chinese  #2 / Chinese #3 / Chinese Busboy #2 / Chinese Man / Chinese Principal  #1 / Choc-o-Bot / Christian / Christopher / Church Security Guard /  Cigarette Man / Cinema Clerk / Clark / Clark Gable / Cleanup Guy / Clerk  at Gun Store / Cletus Spuckler / Clown Bed / Coastguard / Collector /  Colonel / Coma patient / Comedian / Comic Book / Commander / Commercial  Doctor / Construction Line Workey / Construction Worker / Control Room  Guy #1 / Control Room Guy #3 / Convict / Cool Kid / Corey / Corey  Masterson / Cornelius Talmidge / Costa Rican / Costington / Costingtons  Guy / Costingtons Manager / Costumed Man #2 / Costumed Man #3 / Court  Show Announcer / Craig / Crazy Old Man / Crazy old man / Cruise Line Man  #2 / Crusher / Crying Man / Cubby / Customer at Car Boot Sale /  Cyborgonizer / DJ 3000 / Dad at Science Fair / Dancer / Dave / Dealer /  Dean Bitterman / Dean Peterson / Death Count Presenter / Defendant /  Delivery Boy / Delivery Man / Delivery Man #3 / Delivery man / Demon /  Deprogrammer / Derby Announcer #2 / Designated Driver / Diamond Thief /  Ding-Dong / Documentary Narrator / Doll Repairman / Dolph's Dad / Don  Vittorio Di Maggio / Dr. Foster / Dr. Julius Hibbert / Dr. Kaufmann /  Dr. Wolff / Dr. Zaius / Driver / Drug Lord / Drunk / Duff Blimp Pilot /  Duff Gardens Security #1 / Duff Man / Ear Piercer / Eddie / Edward G.  Robinson / Elf / Eli Stern VI / Emergency Announcement Voice / Employee  with Shotgun / Englishman / Entertainment Newsanchor / Ernst / Escape  from Death Row Character / Evil French Guy / Exec / Eyepatch Man / FBI  Man #2 / Father #1 / Father in Monroe ad / Fighter Pilot #1 / Fleeing  Man / Fleet-A-Pita Chef / Flying Dutchman Waiter #1 / Football Player /  Foreign Guy on Boat / Formico / Fort Sensible Actor / Fourth Reich Man /  Francine's Dad / Frank Grimes / Frat Boy #1 / Free Willy Father /  French Ticket Man / Furniture Salesman / GOP Man / Gangsta / Garbage  Boat Man / Garbage Cutter Captain / Garbage Man / Gasso Employee #1 /  Gatekeeper / Gator McCall / Gay Man #3 / Geeky-voiced teen / Gelatin  Man / General Krelm / Generation X Kid / George / Georgian Clown  Student / German Officer / Ghanaian Chaffeur / Glen / Globex Guard /  Glue Man #2 / Government Man #1 / Groom / Groom #2 / Guess Your Age and  Weight Man / Guide / Guidopolis Cashier / Guiseppe / Hairdresser / Haiti  Veteran / Hans / Happy Little Elves / Hare Krishna Guy / Head of Crazy  Clown Airlines / Health Insurance Salesman / Heart Delivery Man /  Helicopter Pilot / Hillbilly #2 / Hobo / Holo-gram Man / Homeless Man /  Homeless Man #2 / Homer's cousin / Homer's organizer / House Salesman /  House of Evil Owner / Humphrey the Talking Camel / Hurray for Everything  Member / I believe I'll vote for a third party candidate" / IRS Guy /  Ice Gatherer #1 / Ice Hockey Host #1 / Iggy Wiggum / Impervo the  Painless / Inspector #2 / Insurance Company Man / Intern / Interviewer /  Investo the Robot / Israeli Airline Man / Itchy & Scratchy: The  Movie Trailer / Jamie Killday / Japanese Worker #1 / Japanese  representative / Jeopardy Judge / Jetskier #2 / Jimbo's Dad / Jimmy /  Jock #1 / Jockey #1 / Jockey #3 / Jody / Joe Laboot / Joey / Joey Jo-Jo  Junior Shabadoo / John Hancock / John S. / John Smith '1882' / Johnny /  Johnny D / Joke Shop Clerk / Julio / KBBL Psychic / Kabul Restaurant  Employee #1 / Kang / Kennedy / Kermit the Frog / Khlau Kalesh Salesman /  Khlav Kalesh Guy / Kitenge / Kliff / Knight Boat / Krusty Burger  Representetive / Krusty Komeback Special Assistant / Krusty Komeback  Special Director / Krusty Product / Krusty the Clown 20th Anniversary  Show Announcer / Krusty's Assistant / Krusty's Assistant #1 / Kumatsu  Motors Man / Larry the Bus Driver / Leo / Leon Kompowski / Leprechaun /  Librarian / Limo Driver (aka Wiseguy, Raphael) / Ling-chow / Linguo /  Lord Widebottom / Low Expectations Dating Service Employee / Magician /  Maitre D' / Malibu Stacy Executive / Malibu Stacy Phoneline / Man Below  Balcony / Man Disposing of Body / Man Driving Car / Man Giving Eulogy /  Man Helping Homer #2 / Man Looking at Homer #2 / Man Looking to Buy  House / Man Selling Malibu Stacey / Man Talking to Leonard Nimoy / Man  Underneath Rug / Man at Arctic #2 / Man from the White House / Man in  Audience / Man in Bar / Man in Burning Building / Man in Church / Man in  Church #2 / Man in Commercial / Man in Crowd / Man in Crowd #1 / Man in  Itchy & Scratchy Cartoon / Man in Long Car / Man in Malibu Stacy  Division / Man in the Iron Mask / Man on Ham Radio / Man on Monster  Island / Man on Sidewalk / Man on Street / Man on Toilet / Man with  Letters / Man with Neck Damage / Marcher / Marge's Assistant / Marge's  Fantasy Man / Marshall Goldman / Marty the Alien / Mathemagician /  Mayor / Mechanic / Meganaut / Mesmerino / Mesmirino / Mexican Milhouse /  Mexicans / Meyer / Michael / Military Men / Moe Howard / Moe Szylsak /  Money Changer / Mongolian representative / Monorail Switchboard Operator  #1 / Motorist / Mousepad / Movementerians Lawyer / Movie Credit  Rapper / Movie Usher / Movie Villain / Mr. Becker / Mr. Cleanser / Mr.  Costington / Mr. Gammil / Mr. Johannson / Mr. Johnson / Mr. LaCoste /  Mr. Listenforfree / Mr. McGreg / Mr. Mitchell / Mr. Sakamoto / Mr.  Sulu / Mr. T / Mr. Weewee / Muslim / Mustached Man / N'gungo /  Nahasapeemapetilon / Nash Castor / Naval Recruiter / Nerd #1 /  Nerdlinger / New Hampshirian Clown Student / Nick Callahan / Norbert  'Zack' Van Houten / Nuclear Power Heckler #1 / Nuclear Response #1 /  Number Fifteen / Number Two / Nurse / Oakley / Obengruppenfuhrer  Wolfcastle / Officer / OmniGog Man / Original Rhett / Orthobot Prime /  P.A. in Wagon / PDS Man / PFK / Pachinko Machine Voice / Parade Santa /  Paramedic / Park Announcer / Park History Film Narrator / Park Manager /  Parole Board Officer / Patrolman #1 / Pele / Penny Farthing Cyclist /  Pharmacist #1 / Phil / Phineas Q. Butterfat / Phone Man / Phoney /  Photographer / Pilot #1 / Pilot #2 / Pimple-faced Teen / Pimple-faced  teen / Pin Vendor / Plastic Surgeon / Player / Plow Salesman / Plumber /  Poacher / Politician in "Hail to the Chimp" / Pool Salesman / Pope /  Pope's Messenger / Potential Elephant Buyer / President Nicholas  Sarkozy / Priest / Prisoner #1 / Producer #4 / Producer #5 /  ProfessorÂ¨Frink / Psychologist #2 / Public Affairs Spokesman / Race  Banyon / Radio Announcer / Radio Voice #2 / Randy / Ranger McFadden /  Raphael / Record Man / Recreationist Instructor / Red Tick Beer Man /  Repo Depo Distraction Man / Repo Depot Proprietor / Repo Man / Reporter  #1 / Reporter #2 / Reporter #3 / Representetive / Restaurant Patron /  Retirement Castle Worker / Returning Zombie #2 / Ricardo Bomba /  Ringmaster / Robbie the Automatom / Robot / Robot #1 / Robots / Roger  Meyers Story Narrator / Ron / Ron Rabinowitz / Roy / Royce McCutcheon /  Rudy / Runner #1 / Russian Chess Player / Russian Representative /  Safety Attendant / Sailor #1 / Salesman / Santa Claus / Sarcastic  Clerk / Sarcastic worker / Sardonicus / Satan / Scalper / Schlomo's  Dad / Screamatorium Operator / Sea Hugger #1 / Seat Filler / Secret  Service Man #2 / Sergeant / Sherpa #2 / Shoe Doctor / Sid's Partner /  Singer / Small Robot / Smithers / Smokey the Bear Robot / Snake #1 /  Snake #2 / Soldier#1 / Soul Mass Transit System Host / Souvenir  Attendant / Spaceman / Spanish Car Wash Attendant / Special Report  Announcer / Spirit #2 / Sportacus Clerk / Springfield Police Department  Rescue Phone / Springfield of Tomorrow Narrator / Spy / Squeaky-Voiced  Teen / Squeaky-voiced Teen / Squid / Stan Taylor / Steel Mill Worker  #2 / Steel Mill Worker #3 / Steel Mill Worker #4 / Steve Mobs / Strip  Club Announcer / Strongman / Student #1 / Sub Delivery Man / Sulu /  Sun / Supt. / Surgeon / Surgery Audience / Surly / TV Chief / TV Repair  Man / Taxi Driver / Tea-Drinking Man / Teen / Teenager / Teenager boy /  Terrorist / Texan Clown Student #1 / Thai man / The Leader / The Mummy /  Third Man / Tim Taylor / Tooth Chipper Operator / Tour Guide / Tow  Truck Driver #1 / Tow Truck Driver #2 / Train Engineer / Translator /  Trapped Teacher #1 / Tribal Leader / Troll / Trucker #4 / U.S. Marine /  UN Man #1 / Usher #1 / Usher #2 / Valet / Vampires / Vet / Victor /  Videogame Announcer / Virus / Wax Lips Spokesman / Wax Museum Worker /  Wes Doobner / Whipping Man / Widelife Preserve Representative / Willie's  Father / Window Pane Man / Wings Announcer / Worker #1 / World Trade  Center Worker #2 / Writer #1 / Yale Admissions Man / Yo Yo Ma / Zachary  Vaughn / Zadume Magarabad / Zombie #1 / Zombie DJ #2 / Zombie Groans /  Zookeeper / Zorro / drawbridge Guy / snake (474 episodes, 1989-2010), _Soundtrack_ (22 episodes, 1991-2000

- will be playing Gargamel.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yet they have more terrible movies coming


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thinking "at least this can't be as bad as that stupid wolf movie" and then it said 3-D, and then I was like "... yep".


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

Why can't Hollywood come out with original stuff? It's like they're in a road block and can't get out. Just go online hollywood and look at some of the stories that people write! I'm sure that it's a million times better then buttloads of crappy remakes and all this 3D crap


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 6, 2010)

Yogi Bear
D:

In 3-D!

*D:*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yogi Bear in 3-D... What an IndyRape*

Yes, folks, another childhood icon is getting Indyraped. This time it's our beloved Yogi Bear... Kill me now.

[yt]kK8QNsW9Z5k[/yt]

You know what the creepy thing is? Justin Timberlake sounds like an ill-conceived cash-motivated casting pick, but he actually sounds exactly like Boo-boo! I'm glad he chose to follow the Philip J. Fry Oath: I shall not merely provide my own voice for quick and effortless accumulation of money.

Dan Aykroyd is... well, he's okay. I can't see this doing well critically though. Financially it's a shoo-in. Fuck nagging children.


----------



## Machine (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Yogi Bear in 3-D... What an IndyRape*

After seeing that video, I feel like pouring bleach into my eyes. :C


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Yogi Bear in 3-D... What an IndyRape*



Amphion said:


> After seeing that video, I feel like pouring bleach into my eyes. :C



You're gonna need something stronger than that.


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Yogi Bear in 3-D... What an IndyRape*

Can I stab whoever thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: Yogi Bear in 3-D... What an IndyRape*

Look at who's voicing Yogi and cry more.


----------

